# Luz casera para consola de sonido



## nicolasaguilar (Ene 28, 2013)

hola vi en un par de show en vivo que usan una luz de led  con una ficha plug conectada a la consola quiero saber como puedo hacer el circuito y en que parte de la consola lo puedo enchufar y si me sirve para todas las consolas gracias por entender soy nuevo en esto gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2013)

Posiblemente le hayan puesto un Jack con alimentación , para enchufar el plug con el led azul. 

Suponiendo que tenga la resistencia limitadora , supongo que existe la posibilidad (remota quizás ya que son pocos volts y unos 25 mA ) de dañar algún micrófono de bobina movil si por erro lo enchufan ahí . Y siempre hay un metido-comedido-toquetón.

- No sería compatible con nada , mejor conseguite una linterna y fijate como hacés para pegarla en la consala , imán tal vez . . .  

Saludos !


----------



## nicolasaguilar (Ene 30, 2013)

si estava conectada a un plug en la consola pero era 3 o 4 led de color blanco lo que no se es de que parte de la consola sacar el el voltaje para que me alimente los led no seria problema por que yo solo conecto la consola en cada show


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 30, 2013)

Hay algunos modelos, que tienen una salida , para enchufar una lampara de poco consumo
que ilumina la consola o área de trabajo, saludos


----------



## nicolasaguilar (Ene 30, 2013)

si igual lo que yo quiero hacer es algo tipo universal para enchufarlo en diferentes consolas me explico


----------



## morta (Ene 30, 2013)

no creo que puedas hacer algo universal para consolas, por que justamente no hay un estándar de los fabricantes de consolas para ese tema.
No se cuantos modelos de consola habrá, pero una consola destinada a un estudio no tiene sentido que tenga salida de iluminación, lo mas universal que te podes hacer es un cable con un transformador y los leds con resistencias, independiente de la consola y universal con cualquier enchufe de 220v


----------



## cansi22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Algunas tienen un conector BCN o xlr para conectar una luz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2013)

En el BNC es mas probable ya que tiene alimentación propia


----------

